# Renewal of VHI "First Plan Plus" Level 1



## Dottys (9 Apr 2013)

Hi, any advice on a good alternative to my current policy with VHI, First Plan Plus, 40 year old male, Day to Day level 1, Group Scheme, renewal quote for next 12 months €1,191.75...I dont want to go for the Day to Day expense cover anymore as I don't get much use out of it (good thing I suppose!). Any help would be greatly received.


----------



## snowyb (9 Apr 2013)

Hi Dottys, 

When is your renewal date?


Snowyb


----------



## Dottys (10 Apr 2013)

Hi Snowyb, its 01/05/13


----------



## snowyb (10 Apr 2013)

Here's a selection of plans with same hospital cover and  limited outpatient cover to consider with all 4 providers;

Aviva Health
1.  Level 2 Health Excess;   price per adult  899pa

Glohealth
2.Better Plan;    price per adult   915pa

VHI Healthcare
3. One Plan;  price per adult   943pa

Laya Healthcare
4. Healthcare Plus No Excess;  price per adult   1003pa(1033) 
price in brackets includes 3% charge if paying by instalments

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?77&249&298&105&277/

Here's a few plans including outpatients and good hospital cover at competitive prices to consider;

VHI
1.  Plan PMI 10 11;   price per adult;   945pa

Aviva Health
2.  Health Plan 05;   price per adult;   946pa

Laya Healthcare
3.  Simply Health Excess;   price per adult;  1019pa(1049) includes 3% charge 
if paying by instalments.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?77&252&307&279/ 


Similar cover at better prices. 


Snowyb


----------



## Dottys (11 Apr 2013)

Thanks Snowyb, I really appreciate that you have taken the time to help me out!


----------

